
Ask HN: How do you jumpstart your career after stagnating for several years - micave
Hi HN,
I have been working as a software engineer for FAANG for several years. I have not made it to Senior with nearly 10 years of experience in the industry. I work on a &quot;mature&quot; product so I rarely get to make big technical contributions. 
My question to you all is this: How does one jump-start their career after a flat trajectory for several years.
======
giantg2
If you find a magic cure, let me know. I'm stagnating too. I was once told by
a former manager that not everyone has the potential to be more than a
midlevel developer.

My guess is that comment doesn't apply to you and that you are working in a
marketable technology (I'm not) so you could probably switch companies. That
will give you a fresh start that could give your career a jump. I would guess
that moving from a midlevel FAANG role you could move into a senior role at a
non-FAANG company. I'm not sure if that would be consider a positive career
move or more a lateral one.

------
the_resistence
Somewhat obliquely but consider updating your LinkedIn Profile and adding as
much in-house and/or online coursework to it. You never know how/when you will
be approached. As a professional resume/LIP editor (now pivoting to targeting
services to SMBs and startups), I have seen some great connections made for
consulting, new ventures, etc.

